# What is my GSD mixed with?



## Maerz58 (Apr 2, 2019)

We got her two weeks ago and I’m just trying to figure out what She could be mixed with. Thanks!
https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=519765&stc=1&d=1554336006


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

If her mom’s owners don’t know, I don’t think there’s a person on the planet that could tell you at this age. Dna test or waiting game.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

how old is she? where did you get her?


----------



## Maerz58 (Apr 2, 2019)

I got her from a random guy I know through a friend. She’s 8 weeks old today


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I see Dalmatian...lol


----------

